# Vintage stuff for the CC blog?



## Shaun (23 Nov 2009)

Any of you Vintage fans care to write something for the CC blog - maybe include a few pics, re-living the bygone cycling days perhaps.

I'm sure people would find it interesting.

Post it here, or PM me and I'll add it to the blog.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Hilldodger (24 Nov 2009)

I'd love to but I just aint got time at the moment. Need to update my own blog v soon.


----------

